# Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

> Künftig wird es nur noch möglich sein, Käufer positiv zu bewerten. Der drastische Schritt soll Rache-Bewertungen von Verkäufern, die sich ihrerseits ungerecht von ihren Kunden beurteilt sehen, verhindern.


http://computer.t-online.de/c/14/14/90/56/14149056,si=0.html


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

In Arbeitszeugnissen  dürfen  auch kein Negativbewertungen stehen. Es wird sich halt bei 
ebay dieselbe Technik der verschleierten Bewertung einführen. 
"er hat sich stets   bemüht..." :stumm:


----------



## Heiko (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

ebay wird immer mehr zum Kindergarten...


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Hallo zusammen!

Das ist besonders ärgerlich für die eBay-Händler, die auf Rechnung liefern, ich gehöre zu dieser kleinen, kundenfreundlichen Minderheit. Ich habe keine Möglichkeit mehr die Zuverlässigkeit eines Kunden vorab zu prüfen und im Falle einer Nichtzahlung andere Händler zu warnen. Eine sinnvolle Alternative wäre gewesen, die Bewertungen erst anzuzeigen, nachdem beide Parteien bewertet haben. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Teleton (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Oder den Verkäufer zu verpflichten zuerst zu bewerten. 
Als Käufer habe ich meine Pflicht getan wenn ich schnell gezahlt habe. Stattdessen bewerten Verkäufer erst wenn der Käufer eine (positive) abgegeben hat.


----------



## webwatcher (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103087


> Verkäufer protestieren gegen geplantes eBay-Bewertungssystem


----------



## Reducal (6 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*



Teleton schrieb:


> Oder den Verkäufer zu verpflichten zuerst zu bewerten.


Für den privaten Verkäufer eine eher ungünstige Situation, da der ja erst den Eingang der Ware beim Käufer abwartet. Ich habe mal ein teures Service verkauft und da kam ein Teller zerbrochen an. Was meinst du, wie der Käufer beurteilt hätte, wenn er als Sofortzahler schon die positive Bewertung erhalten hat und nun aber sauer ist?


----------



## Siggi-51 (7 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*



Teleton schrieb:


> Oder den Verkäufer zu verpflichten zuerst zu bewerten.
> Als Käufer habe ich meine Pflicht getan wenn ich schnell gezahlt habe. Stattdessen bewerten Verkäufer erst wenn der Käufer eine (positive) abgegeben hat.



Diesen Vorschlag würde ich auch befürworten. Ich habe mir auch schon ein paar fiese negative "Rachebewertungen" von Schrott-/Müllhändlern eingefangen, die ich meist nur aus Höflichkeit neutral bewertet hatte. Ein wirklich seriöser Händler/Verkäufer dürfte eigentlich selten Probleme haben, auch wenn nicht alle Kunden zu den Guten gehören.


----------



## Reducal (11 Februar 2008)

...und noch ein Schlag mehr: http://computer.t-online.de/c/14/19/53/74/14195374.html



> "...Ab dem 20. Februar zahlen private Verkäufer für Auktionen mit einem Euro Startpreis keine Einstellgebühren mehr...."


----------



## webwatcher (11 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/103290


> eBay gab heute Details und Zeitpläne für die angekündigten Änderungen an seiner Plattform bekannt. Ab 20. Februar gelten in Deutschland neue Gebühren. Dabei wird erstmals zwischen privaten und gewerblichen Anbietern unterschieden. Private Verkäufer können künftig Auktionen mit 1 Euro Startpreis und einem Galeriebild kostenlos einstellen.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (17 Februar 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Ich dürfte in den letzten Jahren ca. 100 Käufe über Ebay getätigt haben und habe ungefähr 20 (positive) Bewertungen dafür erhalten. Die meisten stammen aus der Zeit, wo die Rechtslage noch unklarer war und die Verkäufer einfach unbedarfter waren. Dafür waren die Kontakte auch freundlicher.

Zuletzt habe ich auch mal widerrufen - unangenehm und dreist bis frech war die Reaktion.

Mit dem potentiellen Bewerter Nr. 21 hatte ich unmittelbar nach Kauf eine merkwürdige Korrespondenz. Er hatte mich sehr zeitnah angeschrieben und auf Bewertung gedrängt. Mich hätte er im Gegenzug erst nach Ablauf der Widerrufsfrist bewertet, was ich bei Vorkasse schon relativ unverschämt fand.

Mein Angebot zur Güte: Wir warten beide (immer noch) bis die gesetzliche Gewährleistung ausläuft - Schließlich will ich ja nicht die Katze im Sack bewerten, aber wahrscheinlich kann man die Auktion dann nicht mal mehr einsehen...

Ich habe auch ein gewerbliches Konto bei Ebay angemeldet, aber dort nie einen Artikel verkauft. Der Grund ist einfach: Meine Branche ist hart umkämpft und die bei Ebay eingestellten Artikel haben so hart kalkulierte Preise, dass die Verkäufer teils nur über die Versandkosten Marge machen. Rückläufer und Widerrufler können die sich eigentlich gar nicht leisten. Wer dann wegen der gegebenen Situation noch jammert, kalkuliert im Grunde genommen seine Preise falsch und sollte sich eine andere Plattform suchen...


----------



## turboklaus (5 Mai 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Hallo,
die "positiven" Bewertungen sind doch sowieso nur Augenwischerei! Sie sagen eigentlich kaum etwas über den Verkäufer aus! Wenn man sich dann die Bewertungen ansieht, steht da meistens nur: Ware ok, schnelle Lieferung usw.! Was ist aber, wenn es z.B. zu Garantieansprüchen kommt? Wie verhält sich dann der Verkäufer? Über so etwas kann man dann einen "Ratgeber" veröffentlichen. Doch wo kann man Ratgeber lesen u. selbst schreiben? Wo ist die Seite?

EBAY hat sie gut versteckt u. ich denke, viele Leser dieser Zeilen wissen nicht, daß es diese "Ratgeber" überhaupt gibt.

Deshalb habe ich EBAY angeschrieben u. folgenden Verbesserungsvorschlag gemacht: Die "Ratgeber" lesen/schreiben sollte man in das Feld "Angaben zum Verkäufer" gesetzt werden, zwischen "Bewertungen u. Mitglied".
(Leider ist EBAY zu arrogant u. hochnäsig, so daß man es nicht einmal für nötig befunden hat, auf meine Mail zu antworten.)

Die Ratgeber, die dann zu sehen sein sollten, sollten nur den Verkäufer betreffen. Ist ein Verkäufer seriös, wird er viele positive Einträge erhalten. Für "schwarze Schafe" würden die Zeiten schwerer, da sie überwiegend schlechte Kritiken erhalten würden!

Für meine These, daß z.B. 99,7 % positive Bewertungen nicht bedeuten, es würde sich um einen guten, seriösen Verkäufer handeln, liefere ich gerne ein Beispiel. 
Sie geben bei EBAY "Ampel24" ein (Statt z.B. Rasenmäher), scrollen dann die Seite nach unten. Links unten steht dann "Ratgeber zu ähnlichen Produkten".
Da sind Sie dann genau richtig!
Was man dort über "Ampel24" zu lesen bekommt, sagt eigentlich alles über diese Firma aus! Aber die haben schließlich 99,7 % positive Bewertungen,- da kann man kaufen....................oder besser doch nicht?
Auch ich bin auf die rein gefallen, was ich mit denen erlebte, ist ebenfalls in diesen "Ratgebern" zu finden,- mit der Schlagzeile "Schrott hoch 3"

EBAY IST LEIDER IMMER MEHR EINE PLATTFORM GEWORDEN; AUF DER ES BETRÜGERN LEICHT GEMACHT WIRD, ANDERE ÜBERS OHR ZU HAUEN!!!

Turboklaus


----------



## Reducal (6 Mai 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Tja, wenn einmal bewertet wurde (dazu hat man wohl 90 Tage Zeit), ist das Geschäft an sich gegessen. Kommt es zu Garantieansprüchen, so hat das eigentlich nichts mit der Verkaufsabwicklung zu tun. Wieso also soll ein Verkäufer dann zusätzlich noch in einem "Ratgeber" an den Pranger gestellt werden? So verstehe ich deinen Text zumindest.

Wir sind doch nicht blöd, kaufen immer supergünstig, wollen ständig Rabatt oder Nachlass und verzichten bei der Nutzung über das Internet (gerne) auf unsere Verbraucherrechte. Wer bei eBay einkauft, hat nur theoretisch das recht auf seiner Seite - praktisch durchsetzen muss er es selbst! Doch wer klagt schon wegen eines 15-€-Artikels aus einer Geschäftsauflösung, wenn der es kurzzeitig nicht mehr tut?
Bei eBay sind durchaus gute Shops vertreten. Doch meiner Meinung nach überwiegen die etwas dubioseren Händler unter den Powersellern. Man sollte sich überlegen, unter welchen Bedingungen gewerbetreibende überhaupt zum Powerseller werden, wenngleich die Idee an sich sicher nicht die schlechteste ist.
Das Internet wurde vorige Woche gerade mal 15 Jahre alt:


> ....vor 15 Jahren ging das weltweite Netz an den Start und stellte unsere Lebensgewohnheiten auf den Kopf.


....und gerade das ist wohl eine der negativen Nebenerscheinungen, dass viele mit dem Internet kopflos geworden sind.


----------



## webwatcher (10 Juli 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Neues Ebay-System: Verkäufer lassen Anwälte auf Negativ-Bewerter los - Netzwelt - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten


> Verkäufer lassen Anwälte auf Negativ-Bewerter los
> 
> Händler sehen ihre Existenz bedroht, Käufer zittern vor Anwaltsschreiben wegen Negativ-Bewertungen - dabei sollte das neue Ebay-Bewertungssystem doch kundenfreundlich sein. Nach drei Monaten Praxis meckern Käufer und Verkäufer - und sogar Ebay gibt zu, dass es Probleme gibt.


----------



## mugge (12 Juli 2008)

*AW: Keine Negativbewertungen auf eBay mehr.*

Auch ich bin mit ebay Bewertungen nicht mehr so einverstanden, da seit neuesten die Käufer erst kaufen dann nach Erhalt der Ware alle möglichen Schäden finden und dann erhebliche Rückerstattung forden da sonst negative Bewertung folgt. Wenn man dann sagt daß sie den Artikel doch wieder zurücksenden sollen dann wollen sie ihn behalten.


----------

